# Hi All ..... Need some advice



## deliciousdebs08 (Aug 30, 2014)

#1 Add to deliciousdebs08's Reputation Report Post Old 30-08-2014, 10:28 AM 
deliciousdebs08 deliciousdebs08 is online now 
Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Aug 2014
Posts: 1 
deliciousdebs08 is on a distinguished road 

Hi All im new on this 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would like advice on my ferrets ... I have 2 hobs ( which I rescued ) .. the advice I would like or suggestions if anyone has any .. One of the hobs is biting the other on the neck and it`s quite bad and I have tried the nail polish thing ... Any suggestions welcome


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

deliciousdebs08 said:


> #1 Add to deliciousdebs08's Reputation Report Post Old 30-08-2014, 10:28 AM
> deliciousdebs08 deliciousdebs08 is online now
> Pet Forums Newbie Join Date: Aug 2014
> Posts: 1
> ...


Nothing will fix this other then getting them castrated, have they always lived together?


----------



## deliciousdebs08 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the advice .


----------

